
Uber and Lyft Are Overwhelming Urban Streets, and Cities Need to Act Fast - prawn
https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2018/07/25/uber-and-lyft-are-overwhelming-urban-streets-and-cities-need-to-act-fast/
======
bumholio
The money quote: _60 percent [of Uber, Lyft trips] either replace transit,
biking, and walking, or would not have been made_

